# Methyl 1 testosterone ?



## jason4 (Dec 17, 2004)

What do you guys think of metyl 1 testosterone? and what should it be stacking with?

Thanks


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Please read the sticky thread on prohormones.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 17, 2004)

hey guys please dont throw falmes on me now but i think we should help people better with prohormones instead of just kicking them to the stickys, i mean yeah research and stickys are a must read thing but we can often answer things better and ore personal than just a sticky, and again yes i am expecting people to make a huge ass deal out of my post right now... and no im not stupid or a smartass for writing this, i just think that, this is what we are all here for, learning from each other rather then just to be kicked to the sticky forum.....


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2004)

If this is your first cycle, you should probably start with 1-AD.  That's the basic advice I've seen.  The sides on M1T can be rough (it depends on the person).

Make sure that you learn all about Post Cycle Therapy (PCT) *before *you ever do a cycle.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 17, 2004)

why dont you give us your stats first, what r ur goals and how old are you????  PCT is very important, and m1t is something not to mess with, i did a huge amount of research and i know a lot of stuff about prohormones but i still have questions for these guys in here and plan on doing my first cycle with 1-t and 4-ad after new years, i am excited but at the same time worried....i read the whole "sticky" up there but it doesnt really answet personal questions you have... if you want a more plesant experience with this stuff use 4-ad its gona help you reduce sides, but give us your stats and ur goal first...


----------



## redspy (Dec 17, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> hey guys please dont throw falmes on me now but i think we should help people better with prohormones instead of just kicking them to the stickys, i mean yeah research and stickys are a must read thing but we can often answer things better and ore personal than just a sticky, and again yes i am expecting people to make a huge ass deal out of my post right now... and no im not stupid or a smartass for writing this, i just think that, this is what we are all here for, learning from each other rather then just to be kicked to the sticky forum.....


I'm not flaming you but the stickies have very comprehensive information and pre-empt a lot of questions.  Once read people can post here with specific question and most board memebers will be happy to assist.  PHs/PSs are very strong compounds and if you're going to use them a little reading is required.  

Purdue has also developed a great thread on M1T.


----------



## redspy (Dec 17, 2004)

jason4 said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of metyl 1 testosterone? and what should it be stacking with?
> 
> Thanks


M1T is the most potent legal pro-steroid available.  Many people stack with 4-AD to counteract some of the side effects like lethergy or loss of libido.  If this is your first cycle I suggest you research 1AD/4-AD which is a very good stack.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2004)

M1T is an anabolic steroid, not a pro-hormone

There is so much info here on it there is no need to start a new thread

It will be illegal in 33 days.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 17, 2004)

*.*



			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> M1T is an anabolic steroid, not a pro-hormone
> 
> There is so much info here on it there is no need to start a new thread
> 
> It will be illegal in 33 days.


  lol, i like the last part here you just give him a knockout punch at the end, lol


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 17, 2004)

does a firs titme user of 1-T and 4-ad experience more gains then lets say a person who use dit before, im gona do my cycle after new years and i did so much research about it that my head is gona blow, my diet is good and my lifting is even better, i am still scared about the sides and everyone seems to be saying that i'll be fine ebcause that stack is not really all that strong to fuck with me much, but research is still a MUST, ill keep you guys posted with my resaults, i just hope i end up with 10 pounds in a month and keep it all, 10 pounds should be a major difference in aperance, i think..


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 17, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> does a firs titme user of 1-T and 4-ad experience more gains then lets say a person who use dit before



most definately!

after the first cycle law of diminishing marginal returns sets in, in other words if you do the same thing over again the gains won't be as good the 2nd time as they were the 1st time... and so on... each time you run it your gains won't be quite as good

peace


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 17, 2004)

*.*



			
				young d said:
			
		

> most definately!
> 
> after the first cycle law of diminishing marginal returns sets in, in other words if you do the same thing over again the gains won't be as good the 2nd time as they were the 1st time... and so on... each time you run it your gains won't be quite as good
> 
> peace





 thanx man, you always have good answers for me!!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 18, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> most definately!
> 
> after the first cycle law of diminishing marginal returns sets in, in other words if you do the same thing over again the gains won't be as good the 2nd time as they were the 1st time... and so on... each time you run it your gains won't be quite as good
> 
> peace



Sorry man, but I will disagree from personal experience.  I have done 2 over the last year and the second one blew the first one away. Now some of that may have been me using it better or tailoring better, but I gained and kept about 5 lbs on 4 week on the 1st time.  Almost 15 solid rock hard muscle the 2nd time.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> most definately!
> 
> after the first cycle law of diminishing marginal returns sets in, in other words if you do the same thing over again the gains won't be as good the 2nd time as they were the 1st time... and so on... each time you run it your gains won't be quite as good
> 
> peace



This is offtopic but, yound d, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 18, 2004)

*.*



			
				MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Sorry man, but I will disagree from personal experience.  I have done 2 over the last year and the second one blew the first one away. Now some of that may have been me using it better or tailoring better, but I gained and kept about 5 lbs on 4 week on the 1st time.  Almost 15 solid rock hard muscle the 2nd time.






well maybe the second time around you knew what you were doing, plus it was only the second time maybe 4+ times is gona get you tolerated more...


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a thread that will answer nearly any question that you will have.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36004


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 18, 2004)

would this count for regular 1T also ?? i wich we had more research on just regular 1-t just like we do for m1t, i read so much shit aobut m1t and get paranoid becasue im about to start 1t and 4ad


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> after the first cycle law of diminishing marginal returns sets in, in other words if you do the same thing over again the gains won't be as good the 2nd time as they were the 1st time... and so on... each time you run it your gains won't be quite as good



The further along you progress the harder to make gains. 20mg of substance X is not going to have the same effect on a 300 pound person, as a 160 pound person.

To further clarify, it has nothing to do with receptor downgrading.


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm a newbie here, and when I ask what do _you_ think about something, I want to know what _you_ think about it, not what the _sticky_ "thinks" about it.  I'm almost certain that Jason4 feels the same way.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 19, 2004)

jason4 said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of metyl 1 testosterone? and what should it be stacking with?
> 
> Thanks




His question also included "what should it be stacked with" WHICH IS ALL OVER THE STICKY CLEARLY AND EVERY OTHER THREAD IN HERE.  Everyones point is read the stickys, then read all the old threads via a Search for M1T and you will get the sticky point of view and everyone elses point of view.  This is "hand up" land, not "hand out" land.


----------



## V Player (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope you all dont mind if I chime in because I also have this problem of people not wanting to go to the stickies on my board. Just like here, I get all sorts of excuses as to why they dont like going to the stickies. This one about "asking what YOU think" is probably one of the better ones. 

The stickies are there because ALL PERTINENT INFORMATION bout a subject can be found there. THAT is why that thread was made a sticky. Stickies are not "born", they are "created" - made into stickies - because people felt that that the information in that thread was important enough to be made into something that deserved to "stay on the front page", and that 99% of the questions people ask will be answered by whats already in there.

Now to me..... a sticky is like a section in the library. Go to that section if you want all the PERTINENT information on whatever subject you are interested in. Afterwards, if you still have questions, you will find that your questions are much better formulated and people will be much more willing to help you. 


Now....if you just go to the librarians and start asking questions about something because you dont want to go to that section......and make it obvious that you dont WANT to go.....or make it SEEM like you dont want to go.....

Do I need to go further?


So you want to know "what YOU think". Well what people from a board individually think is also in those stickies. 99% of the time. If it werent......that thread would probably NOT be a sticky.


Am I good, or am I making an ass of myself by beating this horse?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Lmao!!!!!*



			
				Metal V Player said:
			
		

> I hope you all dont mind if I chime in because I also have this problem of people not wanting to go to the stickies on my board. Just like here, I get all sorts of excuses as to why they dont like going to the stickies. This one about "asking what YOU think" is probably one of the better ones.
> 
> The stickies are there because ALL PERTINENT INFORMATION bout a subject can be found there. THAT is why that thread was made a sticky. Stickies are not "born", they are "created" - made into stickies - because people felt that that the information in that thread was important enough to be made into something that deserved to "stay on the front page", and that 99% of the questions people ask will be answered by whats already in there.
> 
> ...






hahahh, you are pretty good man! Damn that says it all now, did you have to go in such depth ??? lol.


----------



## V Player (Dec 19, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> , did you have to go in such depth ??? lol.


Its kinda sad that someone had to, huh?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 19, 2004)

jason4 said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of metyl 1 testosterone? and what should it be stacking with?
> 
> Thanks


I think it is awesome, but I don't think I'd trade my D-bols in for it.   

The sticky on PH/PS should be updated, IMO.


----------



## bragan36 (Mar 17, 2007)

hello im looking for info on est methyl xt,and running nevidex as a pro cycle what results can i exspect from this this will be my first cycle


----------

